# Dragon Ball hunt



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, you are all invited to take part in the Dragon Ball scavenger hunt. The first question you might have is what is this? I will be placing random Dragon Balls in famous posts from around the forum and will be giving vague hints to find them. Once someone has collected all 7 dragon balls, they get to make a forum wish. I'll explain more below.

Each week I'll give out another vague hint to find the Dragon Balls, the first person to link to the post where the Dragon Ball is hidden gets to claim it. Every second Dragon Ball claimed, they can request the section where one of the unclaimed Dragon Balls is located. After the Dragon Balls have been claimed, the fun begins as you will do battle over the Dragon Ball. You can choose to accept a challenge from anyone, however you can't refuse the challenge from another Dragon Ball holder.

The challenges will be handled Nine Section Colosseum style, you can choose to bet secondary things like likes and posts to increases the stakes, but secondary bets can only happen between two people that have Dragon Ball, they are completely optional. However unlike the Colosseum, you can choose a champion to fight for you if you are unable or unwilling to fight on your own behalf.

To get down to specifics.


Each week there will be a new hint to find each unclaimed Dragon Ball
Every Second Dragon Ball claimed, the person who claimed it can request the section location of one of the missing Dragon Balls.

You can't refuse the challenge from any persons who claims a Dragon Ball
You have a week to answer a challenger and set up a time & place, or else you forfeit the ball
Who ever has the least amount of Dragon Balls is the minimum bet, meaning if I have two Dragon Balls and you have 3, the minimum bet will be 2, you do have the option of all or nothing.

You may use a champion to fight on your behalf

As for the wish itself, it will have to be approved by NF staff, so no unlimited wishes and you aren't getting HR access, also your wish can't be used to directly affect another user without their permission. But even if we deny a wish, you can keep suggesting wishes so you can't really waste a wish on something that you didn't know could be wished for. This is a special event, so feel free to be creative with a wish, you might be surprised to see what you can get.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

*One Star Ball: *Once upon a time, the sky believed it was right. The sky believed it was always right because it had to work to get this smart, beautiful, and pompous. Because the sky sucked before, so it improved itself.

The sky was blue in summer 2015. _Objectively_, it was blue in summer 2015. Indisputable fact. But one day, the sky gained sentience and deluded itself, and it became the only thing on the planet that believed it was gray in 2015. In fact, it was stubborn and downright dangerous. It would not back down, it would not give up, even after all the measly attempts to explain to the sky that it was blue on that fateful year; that fateful month. So it became hostile and cocky, for all the world to see, and the world spit on its face!

The sky then got bored with it, still completely certain of itself.
*Two Star Ball:* Hungry already? Want some snacks? You gotta catch the ball first.
*Three Star Ball: *The best mod is the one who has sense enough to pick good mods to do what he wants done, and self-restraint to keep from memeing them while they do it.
*Four Star Ball: *A holy place, a Hitman would be proud.
*Five Star Ball: *The next one requires you to take a good amount of shrooms. You'll likely become a parody of yourself while searching for the ball, so I'd recommend you be careful.
*Six Star Ball:* There's a need for speed but can you prove it? We're looking for unknown chinamen to help find sonic booms for the trinity!
*Seven Star Ball: *An Alter for a bygone era, a dethroned fuehrers monument still stands.


Currently Claimed Dragon Balls.

1)Ultear Roman
2)Ultear Roman
3)Roman
4)Roman
5)Roman
6)Gina
7) Roman

The Next hint will be July 27th


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Alright, feel free to ask any questions or discuss the contest below.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 20, 2016)

question: am I allowed to claim all the balls right now?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

No


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

Are the balls hidden image links, text based or something else?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

I posted images into the posts, should be able to spot them pretty easily assuming you don't scroll over them to fast.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

That was quick.


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

Trust me, it was pure dumb luck.


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

I'll request the section location for the third one later I guess...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 20, 2016)

some of these require some effort I promise


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

They really do. I was just stupidly lucky to find the 7-star. I somehow managed to find the 5-star one because it was pretty obvious it had to do with one of Shroomsday's comics. I thought it would be in the End of NF threads instead of the Boruto parody tho


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 20, 2016)

Nya


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

NINJA'D HARD THIS TIME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS CLOSE


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

SERIOUSLY, ONE FRACTION OF A SECOND MADE THE DIFFERENCE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry panda.


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol good job.

You'll probably be the winner though.


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

Nah, not really. Not unless I find all 7 before everyone else finds just one. Because I'm pretty sure I'm screwed if someone challenges me


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2016)

They are big balls so if you can't spot them u might need glasses.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2016)

damn, somebody confiscate Roman's Dragon Radar


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2016)

Jesus christ. 

You are a machine.


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

So does this mean I can now ask for the sections of two dragon balls?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2016)

Bro you need to chill


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 20, 2016)

Italians rule


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2016)

found number 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Roman sweep adverted


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

Fuck.

Where do I request locations? Do I ask here or in private?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

They are public, sorta to help balance things out.


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

I can see why you'd say that 

So yeah, which sections are last two in?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Chatterbox and OBD Archives


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2016)

numbr 2


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2016)

anyone found this one yet?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope

This was way to easy


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Rivers (Jul 20, 2016)

Just wondering, are they being quickly found because they are searching for a common name for the dragonball images?


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

No. At least that's not how I did it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

I dunno, can someone check that? I know the Dragonballs are hosted on two different image sites. If that is the case, its something that I over looked. If it isn't, the scavenging hunt hints were way to obvious. Either way, we are at the second phase, have fun you knuckle heads.


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2016)

they were uploaded to hosting sites, not a common one

there'd probably have been a way by checking recently edited posts or something if i had zaru's datamining skills but alas, i do not

good idea btw zyams, forum needs more of this kinda thing

maybe make clues a little more cryptic from the start

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Gina said:


> they were uploaded to hosting sites, not a common one
> 
> there'd probably have been a way by checking recently edited posts or something if i had zaru's datamining skills but alas, i do not
> 
> ...



I was worried that this would drag on for a long time and general interest would wain, so I made things easier with the find 2 and get 1 hint system. At least this till has a chance to turn out some entertainment with the second phase.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2016)

Man I was hoping WAD would come in and find the Blue clue

Rats


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Nope
> 
> This was way to easy



I would cry too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2016)

> As for the wish itself, it will have to be approved by NF staff, so no unlimited wishes and you aren't getting HR access, also your wish can't be used to directly affect another user without their permission. But even if we deny a wish, you can keep suggesting wishes so you can't really waste a wish on something that you didn't know could be wished for. This is a special event, so feel free to be creative with a wish, you might be surprised to see what you can get.



so its worthless

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2016)

im just gonna guess ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are gonna ask for even more fuckhuge avatars

WOW WUTAWISH


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 20, 2016)

>using my idea
>doesn't even credit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Please Vino, I was trying to get this idea passed since last year with the first run of the 9 sections coliseum.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 20, 2016)

Next time you pull this kind of shit I will outright murder you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

wat said:


> im just gonna guess ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are gonna ask for even more fuckhuge avatars
> 
> WOW WUTAWISH



>Not wishing to bring back the waifu dome


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nah, bring back Swarmy's waifu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> >Not wishing to bring back the waifu dome



tfw we're gonna eventually find ourselves a reverse powercreep where we're gonna need forum gimmicks like this dragonball minigame in order to 'wish' for the staff to do even the most basic simple requests

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Trading one gimmick for another, equivalent exchange.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 20, 2016)

Meanwhile, lets mod extra 5 drones to do what one person can do already.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2016)

On a level of 1-10, how amusing was this for you, Roman
Given the amount of time you completed most of these of course


wat said:


> im just gonna guess ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are gonna ask for even more fuckhuge avatars
> 
> WOW WUTAWISH


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2016)

Next time it should be way harder.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

We still aren't done, unless no one wants to do stag two, in which case I might make it so they can't refuse a challenge from any body.


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

wat said:


> im just gonna guess ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are gonna ask for even more fuckhuge avatars
> 
> WOW WUTAWISH



My plan has been foiled 



Trinsane in the membrane said:


> On a level of 1-10, how amusing was this for you, Roman
> Given the amount of time you completed most of these of course



EH, it wasn't very hard so......5.5????


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2016)

@Roman

use ur wish for the greater good 

wish for the super mods to change back away from this eyesore of a color


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

That's is assuming I'll actually manage to get the last 3 off of Pete and Gina. And I'm absolutely not confident I can manage that 

Also, I'm not even sure what you mean


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2016)

well then, let's have a game at something then roman


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

As long as it's not something you already play(ed).

Or chess.

I'm terrible at chess.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2016)

Roman said:


> That's is assuming I'll actually manage to get the last 3 off of Pete and Gina. And I'm absolutely not confident I can manage that
> 
> Also, I'm not even sure what you mean


He's saying to get them to change to a different usergroup color 
PLEASE DO THIS
FOR US
FOR ME
FOR NF


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2016)

no but seriously fuck these bitches up and enjoy your prize

knock ultear off his ass

#TEAMROMAN


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

You're putting your faith on something very unreliable. Just giving you a head's up


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 20, 2016)

What a fucking shit hairstyle.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2016)

Roman said:


> As long as it's not something you already play(ed).
> 
> Or chess.
> 
> I'm terrible at chess.


rip, i was hoping you'd give some suggestions
battleships?connect 4?
**


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2016)

>Not uno

Fams, c'mon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2016)

RAP BATTLE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2016)

or a fanfic-off 

if y'all agree i can decide the prompt


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2016)

challenge: both of you must write a 1k words FAIRY TAIL FANFIC

judging will be decided by goose since he reads ft and is honorable enough to be unbiased and because we will finally find a use for his worthless alchy ass


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2016)

Roman, make me proud


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

Won best out of three on battleship against Pete. Screencap:



Now, to take Gina's final dragon ball


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2016)

shudda wrote smut about ultear instead rip


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2016)

Roman said:


> Won best out of three on battleship against Pete. Screencap:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to take Gina's final dragon ball


mmk, send me the battleships link

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2016)

>gin isn't hustling
what's going on


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2016)

we could always play showdown

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2016)

again?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

Nah, you won. GG mang


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2016)

you wanna bet 2 vs 2 now on the same game?

or a different game perhaps

do you play pokemon showdown?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

So whats the score?


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2016)

i won so i guess roman has 5 and i have 2

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

Wait, I still have dragon balls?


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2016)

Roman said:


> Wait, I still have dragon balls?


yeah rofl, you bet the minimum amount of both players, i only had 1 so the stakes of our game was 1 ball

so now i have 2 and you have 5

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2016)

Tho I'm gonna have to continue this tmo evening since I have an early start


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2016)

das cool, msg me when ur ready

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2016)

Ultear said:


> shudda wrote smut about ultear instead rip


u can always do that for fun


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2016)

Gina said:


> do you play pokemon showdown?



I don't actually, so you'd probably destroy me 

That said, I am thinking a different game. Trin's idea of Uno actually sounds pretty good so I might go with either that or just shiritori tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 21, 2016)

Vino said:


> What a fucking shit hairstyle.



You're supposed to get angry at me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Esdese (Jul 21, 2016)

can I wish to be admin?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> So whats the score?



Xiammes why are you green.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2016)

I assume kenneth did something


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2016)

Sorry im still holding it in.  
At least you have lightning sparkles to make it pretty.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2016)

Kenneth saved me, but I will find out who sabotaged me.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2016)

Awwwww i cant laugh anymore.


----------



## Gin (Jul 21, 2016)

Roman said:


> I don't actually, so you'd probably destroy me
> 
> That said, I am thinking a different game. Trin's idea of Uno actually sounds pretty good so I might go with either that or just shiritori tbh.


sure, i'm up for shiritori

best 2 out of 3 again?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2016)

Sure, but later. Still at work right now. I'll message you later on when I've set everything up


----------



## Gin (Jul 21, 2016)

mmk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 21, 2016)

so i just beat roman in shiritori so now i have 4 balls and roman has 3

@Xiammes

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 21, 2016)

tfw roman wins the next game and it's back to square one


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2016)

Nah, if I tried shiritori again, it's over. Gina completely annihilated me. Saying I lost is a massive understatement


----------



## Gin (Jul 21, 2016)

just beat roman at battleships, guess i have all 7 now

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2016)

Good job @Gina

Here is the Eternal Dragon, make your wish.



> ​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2016)

Your dragon looks ill.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2016)

I didn't feed it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2016)

Animal abuse


----------



## Gin (Jul 21, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Good job @Gina
> 
> Here is the Eternal Dragon, make your wish.


since i wasn't really expecting this i haven't made any preparation for anything extravagant 

so

please revive the waifudome for *3 months* and give *me and ultear* basic mod powers there

also put it at the top of the akihabara section 

ty mighty dragon-senpai

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2016)

Pretty sure we can do that, but it will likely be a subsection of the Blender or CB, going to have to talk to Trin about placing it in the CB and Reznor on how moderator permissions work with normal members.


----------



## Gin (Jul 21, 2016)

it'll get zero traffic in the blender so definitely cb if it must be one of the two

lmk the specifics when you've talked them over i guess

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 21, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Good job @Gina
> 
> Here is the Eternal Dragon, make your wish.



Trogdor!
Trogdor!

Trogdor was a man
I mean, he was a dragon-man
Uh... Maybe he was just a dragon
Um... But he was still
Trogdor!
Trogdor!

Burninating the countryside
Burninating the peasants
Burninating all the people
And their thatched-roof cottages
Thatched-Roof cottages!

And then Trogdor comes in the...
Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!




Gina said:


> since i wasn't really expecting this i haven't made any preparation for anything extravagant
> 
> so
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 21, 2016)

what is dead may never die
but rises again...
to tell you that your waifu is S H I T


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 21, 2016)

wat said:


> what is dead may never die
> but rises again...
> to tell you that your waifu is S H I T



But in strange aeons, even death may die


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 21, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPS


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 21, 2016)

STOOPER PRIVAET U GUYS DISREGARD


----------

